# Solved: BT Sonus 1500 answerphone problem



## Nelli0

Not sure if this is a good place to ask for help with a landline phone but here goes anyway.

Until recently we had no trouble with the answerphone. Now, the caller can hear the message but we can't hear it as it's being relayed so therefore cannot reject a nuisance call. Has anyone any ideas as to what's gone wrong?


----------



## TonyB25

Do you mean an answering machine?


----------



## Nelli0

Yes. Here in the UK it's frequently called an answerphone as well as an answering machine.


----------



## TonyB25

I didn't know anyone made answering machines any more. My guess is that yours is broken. But I don't know where to buy a new one.


----------



## Nelli0

The BT Sonus is a cordless phone with an integral answering machine. So, when a call comes through and they leave a message we can hear the message as it's being relayed. At least we could. Now the only way we can hear it is to go into Menu/Answermachine/Hear message. It's almost as if there's a button somewhere that's been pressed but there isn't.


----------



## Nelli0

Think I found a solution. I reset both handsets and, hey presto, we can now hear the answer machine. Will still buy new phones though.


----------

